# 50 hr service on 2210



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I did my 50 hour service on my 2210, about 3 weeks ago. I have about 80 hours on it now.

The total cost for fluids and filters was almost $67, tax included. This included 3 quarts of JD Torq-Gard 30 wt oil, oil filter, HST filter, & 3.4 gallons of HST fluid. I thought the cost was pretty reasonable. My dealer had been kind enough to give me a free gallon of HST fluid to top off my unit from a previous visit, so I only had to buy 3 gallons of HST fluid. The transmission filter was the most costly item at $22. I did not inquire what it would have cost to have the dealer do the 50 hour maintenance. 

Changing the engine oil was a no brainer. I did remove the 62" MM Mower deck so I could get a drain pan in a good position under the tractor.

There are 2 filters on the HST. One is a screw-on filter on the lower front of the HST or transaxle housing that is easily accessible. The other is a cylindrical suction screen with magnets in it that resides inside the bottom of the transaxle. It is held in place by a cover that has a stiff, short piece of hose with a 90 degree bend.

Removing the suction screen cover was a huge PITA, as it was obviously installed by a left-handed double-jointed robot. The difficulty was due to the stiffness of the hose and the confined area which it was in.

The cylindrical suction screen had some small metal fragments in it. There were also small metal filings on the magnets. I have read that this is normal. I cleaned everything with Simple Green (JD recommends a light solvent, and that's the best I could come up with) and then I blew it dry with compressed air. I cleaned and reassembled everything as if I was working in an OR.

The screw on filter was simple. Its replacement is mentioned on the 50 hr service interval list, but is omitted from the Transmission Service instructions in the manual.

Overall a pretty easy job other than the suction screen cover removal. The SS cover should be easier for me the next time around. 

Worth the effort to save some $$ IMO.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would think that it is a 2 or 3 hour job at least and at $60 to $80 per hour shop labor charge; you done GOOD Mow! Plus you have the satifaction of knowing it was done right and go to lay eyes on things every step of the way. My suction screen did not have a magnet. Would be a nice feature to have to catch small metal fragments. Great post Mow! I am sure this will give other folks some confidence to do the 50 hour service themselves too. :thumbsup:


----------

